# I drove a P car today...



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Carrera S cabriolet.
OMG! One word, intoxicating :bigpimp: That glorious engine sound *drool*
I'm checking the living room couch for change now. I'm about 95k short  :rofl:


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice.

Is that your new dream car now?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh god, yes they are amazing. The 997 is superior to the 996 in so many ways. In my mind, I don't even recognize the 996 as a Porsche. Its like a blur. Between 993 and 997, theres a void.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

LuvThatSam said:


> Nice.
> 
> Is that your new dream car now?


Haha, yes. One of many :rofl: Emphasis on "dream", lol. Maybe if I push it, I can land a Boxster but nothing beyond unless I win the lottery.



BmW745On19's said:


> Oh god, yes they are amazing. The 997 is superior to the 996 in so many ways. In my mind, I don't even recognize the 996 as a Porsche. Its like a blur. Between 993 and 997, theres a void.


993 :thumbup: Almost got one and I remember riding in it. Air cooled powerplant plus WOT equals pure bliss :bigpimp:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

the boxster s is a fine car. in fact, it's prolly too much car for me, as i'll never even test out 60% of what it's capable of and will never track it. i've become so fond of the vert idea, i'm actually thinking about buying a 2005 s2000 and a 2003 540i to replace it when my lease is up next march.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm afraid to drive a Porsche, worried about being disappointed, though I'm sure I won't be.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

goodkarma said:


> the boxster s is a fine car. in fact, it's prolly too much car for me, as i'll never even test out 60% of what it's capable of and will never track it. i've become so fond of the vert idea, i'm actually thinking about buying a 2005 s2000 and a 2003 540i to replace it when my lease is up next march.


Want an SL500 with a warranty and the same price as S2000?


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

thanks, but i'm not much of an mb guy.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

goodkarma said:


> thanks, but i'm not much of an mb guy.


Hah, I understand. I was just throwing it out there because its a perfect example of one. :thumbup:

Im curious, do S2000s have power tops? I really hate non-power tops.


----------



## BsmithNP (Mar 15, 2008)

BmW745On19's said:


> Hah, I understand. I was just throwing it out there because its a perfect example of one. :thumbup:
> 
> Im curious, do S2000s have power tops? I really hate non-power tops.


A good friend of mine had a white S2000 and I want to say he had a manual top. At least I don't ever remember a button for the top in the numerous rides we took in that car before he sold it. I do have to say, that car had some power.... I don't normally hold on in cars but that was one that I really gripped the door panel.

By the way... beautiful garage! I think my garage door just dropped in shame.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I'm in the process of ruling out the E92 M3. A Cayman S or even an used '02 Carrera would compliment my 330i, would you say?


----------



## ktc (Jan 10, 2005)

Dave 330i said:


> I'm in the process of ruling out the E92 M3. A Cayman S or even an used '02 Carrera would compliment my 330i, would you say?


Mid-life crisis, Dave? :rofl:

Thank god there's no option for Corvette w/ toupee!


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Dave 330i said:


> I'm in the process of ruling out the E92 M3. A Cayman S or even an used '02 Carrera would compliment my 330i, would you say?


:tsk::tsk:

You know you want the M3. Yesterday the local BMWCCA chapter did a drive with the local PCA chapter. Cayman S are nice cars no doubt but they are not a Jerez Black e92 M3.


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

vexed said:


> Cayman S are nice cars no doubt but they are not a Jerez Black e92 M3.


No they aren't an M3. They're much sharper


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I'd go for a M3 Sedan to be honest. 

The Cayman S are very fast, very fun cars, but aren't practical at all.

The M3 sedan is the cheapest new M3 available and the most practical.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Dave 330i said:


> I'm in the process of ruling out the E92 M3. A Cayman S or even an used '02 Carrera would compliment my 330i, would you say?


Between the two, I'd go for the Cayman S. I heard a lot of stories with the 996s


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

BmW745On19's said:


> I'd go for a M3 Sedan to be honest.
> 
> The Cayman S are very fast, very fun cars, but aren't practical at all.
> 
> The M3 sedan is the cheapest new M3 available and the most practical.


Have you driven the M3? It is a beast that wants to be driven, all the time. I wouldn't want to drive it in traffic. I can see driving a Cayman S on a relaxing mountain road after getting past the rush hour traffic. I think the Cayman S is more civilized.


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

Dave 330i said:


> Have you driven the M3? It is a beast that wants to be driven, all the time. I wouldn't want to drive it in traffic. I can see driving a Cayman S on a relaxing mountain road after getting past the rush hour traffic. I think the Cayman S is more civilized.


I wish they offered the cayman with the 355hp motor like the 911 S. Combine that with the sweet handling of the Cayman, and you'd have one badass car.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

$9k for a clean '92 968, seems cheap - something wrong with it?

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/car/666293345.html


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

I have never driven a Porsche, and I don't want to, until I am ready to buy one. 

If I'm disappointed, fine, I'll buy another BMW or something. But I don't want to drive one, love it, and be lusting for it for months...


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I drove the Cayman S today. List at $65K, the dealer was willing to discount $2300, and no other fees. Loan rate, 5.25%. The engine is loud and not that enjoyable. I think the M3 is a better overall value to me. I'm still considering a 2002 911 Carrera for about $35K. It nice to have the 911and keeping the 330i as a daily drive, and not having to worry about financing a new car.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

`


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Dave 330i said:


> I drove the Cayman S today. List at $65K, the dealer was willing to discount $2300, and no other fees. Loan rate, 5.25%. The engine is loud and not that enjoyable. I think the M3 is a better overall value to me. I'm still considering a 2002 911 Carrera for about $35K. It nice to have the 911and keeping the 330i as a daily drive, and not having to worry about financing a new car.


I think the 09 Carrera S should be quite nice though it only got about 30 more horses.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

stylinexpat said:


> I think the 09 Carrera S should be quite nice though it only got about 30 more horses.


More expensive as well...Finally, a DCT transmission...

This is the 2009 Porsche 911, re-worked for this model year. Doesn***8217;t look too different from the 2008 car, does it? But as is often the way with Porsche, there have been some subtle evolutions.

Hidden from view are more powerful 3.6-liter trademark flat-six engines (3.8-liter for the 911 Carrera S). They now deploy direct fuel injection, a more efficient method that manages to perform the magic trick of improving output and emissions simultaneously.

The 3.6 version in the ***8216;plain***8217; Carrera gets a boost of 20 horsepower, bringing its total to a healthy 345. The 3.8 engine in the S is blessed with a further 30 hp and so sports a muscular 385. It can zip to 60 mph in 4.1 seconds and hit a maximum speed of 188 mph. Nice.

The 911***8217;s other big technical upgrade goes by the catchy name of Porsche-Doppelkupplung (which, regardless of how it sounds, is not a game commonly given out at Christmas). PDK is an optional seven-speed transmission with a double clutch arrangement. It can work in automatic mode (replacing Porsche***8217;s venerable Tiptronic system), or drivers may flick through the gears in sequential fashion and utilize some of the expertise Porsche has gathered through using similar transmissions in racing, executing changes in mere fractions of a second.

The understated visual tweaks include LED daytime driving lights, with bi-xenon headlights; LED tail and brake lights; and optional Dynamic Cornering Lights (the type that can illuminate around bends). The air intakes in the front bumper are now larger and so are the side mirrors.

Some enthusiast websites also mention a revised rear bumper, uprated brakes and a smarter Porsche Active Stability Management (PASM) traction control system, but those details have not been divulged officially. Not yet, anyway.

Yes, the new car will get all the gizmos du jour: touchscreen navigation, Bluetooth and iPod hook-ups, satellite radio, etc. And yes again, it will cost more. Sources have the MSRP starting at $75,600 (up $2,100) and the new cars reaching American showrooms in September.


----------



## gonzilla (Jan 8, 2008)

I agree about the 997 being a big step forward in terms of at least looks, getting rid of the previous 996's lame headlights and adding a few curves to the slab-sided body. The car is also crazy fast. The NA cars are as fast 0-60 as the 996 TTs (but some have said that it has more to do with torque curve and gearing changes). The only 997 that I've driven is the GT3, and while it's ridiculously fast and flat as hell, it also feels a bit... bloated. Almost like it's turned into a tourer. Check this photo to see how much the 911 has grown in 10 years:










And while many will discount the 996 as a red-headed stepchild, it is a very capable car too. And the prices on 996s have tanked, so you can pick up a pretty awesome car for a reasonable price. And I have to say that the 996 GT3 is WAY more raw than the 997 GT3.

The Cayman is an awesome car as well. Too bad Porsche would never let it outperform the 911 cashcow. It handles way more neutrally. And, for the record, I don't find it to be any les practical than a 911 (I mean, you're never going to put anything in the back seats of a 911 anyway).

For my money (literally), the prize goes to the 993. It's the last of the aircooled cars. It's very raw, relatively inexpensive, and pretty DIY-able.

Here's mine...










I have to say, once you get one dialed in, there is nothing like it. It can take a little while (and a little money), but it's definitely worth it. I've got PSS-9s, Euro TT Sways, KLA Strut Bar, MY02 lightweight wheels, TT Big Red Brakes, RS Motor mounts, RS Shifter and rod, and it's lowered to almost RS rideheight.

I feel like the next Porsche that I would get, all things considered (including money), would be a 996 GT3. However the plan is to keep the 993, so I doubt the wife would let me get another P-car.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

gonzilla said:


> I agree about the 997 being a big step forward in terms of at least looks, getting rid of the previous 996's lame headlights and adding a few curves to the slab-sided body. The car is also crazy fast. The NA cars are as fast 0-60 as the 996 TTs (but some have said that it has more to do with torque curve and gearing changes). The only 997 that I've driven is the GT3, and while it's ridiculously fast and flat as hell, it also feels a bit... bloated. Almost like it's turned into a tourer. Check this photo to see how much the 911 has grown in 10 years:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*DROOL*
Is that Polar Silver? Congrats, shes a beauty :bigpimp: 
I would love to have a 993 one day.


----------



## gonzilla (Jan 8, 2008)

jcatral14 said:


> *DROOL*
> Is that Polar Silver? Congrats, shes a beauty :bigpimp:
> I would love to have a 993 one day.


Thanks Jay! Yeah, it's Polar Silver. I forgot interior mods... I have the elusive Recaro A8s recovered in white alcantara and black leather with deviating silver french seams and seatbacks painted polar silver (the "piece de resistance" in the interior), rennline floorboards, ultimate pedals and an FVD 365mm 3 spoke wheel.


































OK sorry to derail thread... Back to your regularly scheduled programming!!!


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

gonzilla said:


> Thanks Jay! Yeah, it's Polar Silver. I forgot interior mods... I have the elusive Recaro A8s recovered in white alcantara and black leather with deviating silver french seams and seatbacks painted polar silver (the "piece de resistance" in the interior), rennline floorboards, ultimate pedals and an FVD 365mm 3 spoke wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*drool* Are you on Rennlist?

I hate you and Patrick Dempsey 










GT3 RS :jawdrop: I want one in orange :bigpimp:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

i've got 2+ months on my boxster lease before it goes back. i'm not a hard-core porsche-phile or racer, etc., that's why i have the convertible and not the cayman. for my money, if i'm gonna go hard-top, i might be tempted to look at the new 370z. i haven't driven one yet, but i have to think it'll give a cayman everything it wants and then some.


----------



## Fulltone74 (Oct 19, 2005)

I test drove a Porsche 996 911 a few months ago... Model year 2000. 
It wasn't a sport model. Just the regular base 911 with tiptronic. 

It was quite a let down. 
To me, the engine sounded like a giant sewing machine. 
The ride was choppy. 
Interior noise from the engine was loud, but not in a good way... 
Steering response was twitchy (but that could have been from a lousy alignment) 
Acceleration was not so great unless I would flog it constantly... 
Interior was kind of bland...


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

hts said:


> i've got 2+ months on my boxster lease before it goes back. i'm not a hard-core porsche-phile or racer, etc., that's why i have the convertible and not the cayman. for my money, if i'm gonna go hard-top, i might be tempted to look at the new 370z. i haven't driven one yet, but i have to think it'll give a cayman everything it wants and then some.


You're turning the Boxster in? That's probably what I'll end up getting down the road  While the 370 might be equal or even better than the Cayman on paper, I think in real world conditions it'll still be lagging in some way, shape or form.



Fulltone74 said:


> I test drove a Porsche 996 911 a few months ago... Model year 2000.
> It wasn't a sport model. Just the regular base *911 with tiptronic.*
> 
> It was quite a let down.
> ...


I think driving a Porsche in automatic was the beginning of your problems


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

yes, i'm turning it in (it was a 2-year corporate lease). you may very well be right; at the limits, the cayman may prove to be a superior car. the thing is, i don't drive any where near the limits (i'm not a very good driver). i read in one of the rags today a comparo between the corvette and a ferrari (i forget which one). the vette was around $80k and the ferrari around $300k i believe. despite their significant price differential, they were very close from a performance perspective. no one is ever going to confuse a chevy with a ferrari (or a nissan with a porsche), but for mere mortals (with mortgage payments, college funds, etc.), 2nd place is prolly good enough.



jcatral14 said:


> You're turning the Boxster in? That's probably what I'll end up getting down the road  While the 370 might be equal or even better than the Cayman on paper, I think in real world conditions it'll still be lagging in some way, shape or form.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

I want this...










More pics:

http://www.theaircooledguys.com/1998-911-c2s-speed-yellow/


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

oh god is that yellow bird??? drooling on my desk now thanks a lot


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

jcatral14 said:


> I want this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice:thumbup:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

hts said:


> yes, i'm turning it in (it was a 2-year corporate lease). You may very well be right; at the limits, the cayman may prove to be a superior car. The thing is, i don't drive any where near the limits (i'm not a very good driver). I read in one of the rags today a comparo between the corvette and a ferrari (i forget which one). The vette was around $80k and the ferrari around $300k i believe. Despite their significant price differential, they were very close from a performance perspective. No one is ever going to confuse a chevy with a ferrari (or a nissan with a porsche), but for mere mortals (with mortgage payments, college funds, etc.), 2nd place is prolly good enough.


+1


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

I plan on getting a car this year as well and am looking at big range of options including the new Carrera S with that new Chrono Package that they have out.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

My boxster goes back to Porsche NA next Mon (3/8/09). It's been fun and I've enjoyed it, but alas, it's time to move on.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

hts said:


> My boxster goes back to Porsche NA next Mon (3/8/09). It's been fun and I've enjoyed it, but alas, it's time to move on.


Watchu gettin' next? M3 sedans can be had for cheap these days. You can now ED them as well :thumbup:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

thanks, but the m3 is too much machine for me. i picked up an '03 540i m-sport back in late november as a replacement for this pig (i don't care for the current e60 and always coveted the e39). i plan to keep this one for 2-3 years, and then move on to an f10 5er in 2011 or so.



jcatral14 said:


> Watchu gettin' next? M3 sedans can be had for cheap these days. You can now ED them as well :thumbup:


----------

